# King/Cobia rod



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a couple Rainshadow 8' blanks that I have decided to build out as I may finally have a little time. These will be awesome king/cobia/'phin/bft spinners. If you are interested in a new custom, let me know and we can discuss. I was planning on holding on to these a while but thought that I would throw it out there if someone wanted one this spring. Thanks.


----------



## mc248 (Mar 31, 2014)

How much u going to be asking


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

And the model numbers please along with the prices mention above


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

RCLB80XL and SUR1063 cut down to 8'.

Price will depend on components but would be between $175 and $225 typically. I would have to plug in all of the component prices to give you a final price.


----------



## mc248 (Mar 31, 2014)

When u gonna have them built would like to look at them


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

he is looking to build to suit mc248


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I could have one of them done in about 3 weeks. I do this on the side so I am not the fastest guy around. PM me with what you want and I will get you a price and a estimated finish date. If you aren't interested in that, I plan to build at least one of them out to see if anyone wants the finished rod.


----------

